# inheritance tax on credit union nomination transfer?



## legal33 (7 Jan 2010)

Does a niece who has already exceeded her class B threshold for gift/inheritance tax have to pay inheritance tax on €5000 inherited through nomination by the deceased of their credit union account to the niece? The €5000 is not processed through the will but is transferred automatic to her credit union account.


----------

